# Accord des adjectifs de couleur composés (gris-vert, bleu clair, noir et blanc…)



## ran

Bonjour,

Je me demandais comment on accorde les adjectifs de couleur composés.

Par exemple : les cerises rouge vermeille 

Y a-t-il des s quelque part, et un trait d'union ? Quelqu'un connaît la règle ? 

Merci beaucoup


*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Si vous vous intéressez à l'accord des adjectifs de  couleur qui sont également des noms, voir le fil suivant :
Accord des adjectifs de couleur qui sont des substantifs  (rose, orange, marron…)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Vous avez raison de ne pas accorder "Les cerises rouge vermeille ". Ces adjectifs de couleur accompagnés d'une détermination ou coordonnés avec un autre nom de couleur sont considérés comme des noms:

"Des robes bleu clair (= d'un bleu clair )
"Une teinte bleu de Prusse (= d'un bleu de Prusse)
"Des panneaux rouge et or (= de couleur rouge et d'or).

Ils suivent donc la même règle que tous les noms servant d'adjectifs de couleur comme "acajou, cerise, citron, olive, grenat, safran, saumon" et bien d'autres, qui restent invariables, à l'exception notable de "écarlate, mauve, poupre et rose devenus de véritables adjectifs, parce qu'ils ont été utilisés depuis longtemps comme tels et s'accordent donc au nom comme tout autre adjectif.


----------



## Lezert

ça ne serait pas "rouge vermeil", alors?


----------



## Francois114

N'y aurait-il pas une confusion entre "vermillon", sorte de rouge très vif, et "vermeil" qui est plutôt doré (à l'origine, alliage d'or et d'argent) ?
Qui nous le dira ?


----------



## walkyrie

rouge vermeil et rouge vermillon sont en fait deux nuances de rouge différentes, le rouge vermillon est en effet plus vif (voir avec Google images).
(rouge vermeil semble mieux convenir pour des cerises)


----------



## cata81

Bonjour! 

Quelle est la variante correcte : Image *bleu pâle* ou bien *image bleue pâle*?

A ce que je sache, il n'y a pas d'accord pour les adjectifs composés de couleur. Mais celui-ci (bleu pâle) n'est pas composé. Ou bien je me trompe ..

Merci!


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

C'est une image ble*u* pâle / une image ble*u* fonc*é*.
Les adjectifs de couleurs dont la nuance est précisée par un autre adjectif (ou un nom) sont invariables, comme les adjectifs composés.

Pour faire simple, si la couleur est définie par plusieurs mots, on n'accorde pas


----------



## GrammarQueen

Est-ce qu'on fait les accords avec les couleurs suivants ? *Jaune canari, orang*é*-jaune et brun-noir.  *Voici le contexte : ​
   - Les pétales de la fleur sont soyeux, veloutés et mous de ses bouts *jaune canari* à ses milieux *orangé-jaune* jusqu'a ce ses racines *brun-noir*. ​
Je demande parce qu'il y a des couleurs qui sont invariables.​
Merci d'avance!​
​


----------



## Gutenberg

Pas d'accord pour les adjectifs de couleur dans votre exemple.


----------



## marget

Je pense que les adjectifs dans votre exemple restent invariables parce qu'ils sont composés.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est exact.  Pour plus de détails sur les adjectifs de couleur, cliquez ici


----------



## CABEZOTA

oui, car il faut comprendre : des bouts d'un jaune (de) canari, des milieu d'un jaune mêlé d'orange et desracines d'un brun mêlé de noir...


----------



## FrançoisXV

Jaune orangé est correct, orangé-jaune sonne faux à mes oreilles.


----------



## Nathalie1963

Bonjour à tous... J'ai lu cette phrase aujourd'hui dans un roman : 

"la coupole était entièrement garnie de mosaïques turquoise et blanc". 

Je ne comprends pas que ces derniers termes ne s'accordents pas avec le nom, donc au féminin pluriel. Y-a-t-il une règle concernant l'accord des couleurs? Merci.


----------



## madolo

Les adjectifs de couleur s'accordent : blanc, bleu, rose, rouge, jaune, vert, violet, noir, brun (j'en oublie peut-être)
Les mots exprimant la couleur qui sont des noms à l'origine ne s'accordent pas :des tricots cerise, des tissus abricot, des eaux turquoise (On garde la notion: de la couleur de...)
Dans ton exemple, j'aurais écrit: "des mosaïques turquoise et blanches".
Je pense que l'auteur fait une confusion avec la règle qui veut que les adjectifs composés restent invariables : "des toiles bleu clair".


----------



## Nathalie1963

J'ai du mal à penser qu'un tel auteur et une telle publication (chez Flammarion) ait laissé passer une telle erreur. Merci bien pour cette règle Madolo mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas des exceptions ou d'autres règles concernant ce type d'accord. Je ne remets pas du tout en question ta réponse, c'est juste que je suis très étonnée qu'une telle faute d'accord si c'est le cas soit présente dans un tel ouvrage.


----------



## MaLaet

Salut Nathalie1963,
Dans cette phrase, nous avons deux adjectifs coordonnés par la conjonction "et". Étant donné qu'ils fournissent une indication "complexe" (la couleur turquoise et la couleur blanche font toutes deux parties des mêmes mosaïques). Ces adjectifs demeurent donc invariables.


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Je pense que l'auteur parle de plusieurs mosaïques qui toutes sont colorées en blanc et turquoise et non de mosaïques dont certaines sont blanches et d'autres turquoise.


----------



## MaLaet

Je suis tout à fait du même avis que Fleur de lys (c'est en fait ce que je tentais d'expliquer dans mon "post" précédent).
Par exemple, on écrira "des billes jaune et vert" si elles ont chacune les 2 couleurs. Par contre, si on écrit "des billes jaunes et vertes", ça veut dire que certaines billes sont jaunes et d'autres sont vertes.


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Bien dit!


----------



## Maître Capello

La coupole est garnie de plusieurs *mosaïques* bicolores elles-mêmes composées de plusieurs *tesselles* _a priori_ monochromes (turquoise et blanches).

_La coupole était entièrement garnie de mosaïques turquoise et blanc. _ (Les mosaïques sont des images bicolores.)

_La coupole était entièrement garnie de mosaïques turquoise et blanch*es*. _ (_Idem _que ci-dessus du point de vue du sens*, mais moins littéraire.)
 (*) Cela pourrait également vouloir dire que certaines mosaïques sont toutes blanches et d'autres entièrement turquoise, mais ce serait contraire à la logique qui veut qu'une mosaïque comprenne au moins deux couleurs !

_Chaque mosaïque est faite de tesselles turquoise et blanc._  (Si tant est que les tesselles soient monochromes comme elles le sont d'habitude…)

_Chaque mosaïque est faite de tesselles turquoise et blanch*es*._


----------



## janinexie

Bonjour!
J'ai une question sur l'accord de l'adjectif de couleur.
Je sais que si l'adjectif de couleur est composé, il reste invariable, par exemple, les yeux bleu vert 
Est-ce qu'on peut dire aussi les yeux bleu et vert (je ne crois plus "bleu et vert" reste un mot composé, mais c'est une phrase dans la manuel que je crois fausse.)? ou plutôt les yeux bleus et verts?
En plus, est-ce qu'on dit aussi " vert bleu"?


----------



## tilt

Bonjour,

*Bleu-vert *signifie d'un bleu qui tire sur le vert. Rien n'interdit de dire *vert-bleu *pour parler d'un vert qui tire sur le bleu, mais l'expression est moins courante.
Ces adjectifs sont effectivement invariables.

_Des yeux *bleus *et *verts*_ seront des yeux où le bleu et le vert se côtoient.
_Les yeux *bleu *et *vert *_peut être correct pour parler de quelqu'un qui a un œil bleu et un oeil vert.


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

_Je sais que si l'adjectif de couleur est composé, il reste invariable, par exemple, les yeux bleu vert.  _*OUI*

_Est-ce qu'on peut dire aussi les yeux bleu et vert. 
_... Seulement si les yeux ont _chacun_ les deux couleurs ! (Difficile à trouver!!!) A rapprocher de : mes chiens sont noir et blanc (chaque chien présente les deux couleurs)  - mes chiens sont noirs et blancs  (il y a des chiens noirs et d'autres blancs)
Mais Grevisse relève beaucoup de contre-exemples.

Enfin, les yeux bleu vert sont des yeux _pers !_ (couleur entre le vert et le bleu)... mais une paire d'yeux pers...aurait pu inspirer Raymond Devos !!


Bien amicalement


----------



## tilt

Moity Jean said:


> A rapprocher de : mes chiens sont noir et blanc (chaque chien présente les deux couleurs)  - mes chiens sont noirs et blancs  (il y a des chiens noirs et d'autres blancs)
> Mais Grevisse relève beaucoup de contre-exemples.


Voilà qui me surprend.
Pour moi, au contraire, quand on a deux chiens, écrire _mes chiens sont noir et blanc _implique que l'un est noir et l'autre blanc, alors que _mes chiens sont noirs et blancs _signifie qu'ils sont bicolores tous les deux.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Tilt et Moity Jean, je pense que vous avez tous les deux raison.

Si on a un chien noir et un chien blanc, on est obligé de dire _des chiens noir et blanc_.
Mais si on a plusieurs chiens noirs et plusieurs chiens blancs, on est obligé de dire _des chiens noirs et blancs_.

Si on a plusieurs chiens qui sont à la fois noirs et blancs, alors le Grevisse ne tranche pas et admet les deux types d'accord. Voici quelques exemples qu'il donne, tirés de notre littérature :

-adjectifs invariables :
_Les gros bouquins rouge et or_ (Martin du Gard)
_Ces grands papillons bleu et noir_ (Julien Green)

-adjectifs variables
_Les vaches blanches et noires_ (Gracq)
_Des mouettes noires et blanches tournoyaient_ (Michel Tournier)


----------



## Maître Capello

Gwynplaine said:


> Si on a un chien noir et un chien blanc, on est obligé de dire _des chiens noir et blanc_.


C'est correct du point de vue grammatical. Toutefois je crois qu'on ne dirait jamais cela, mais plutôt quelque chose comme _un chien noir et un blanc_. En tout cas, si je lis _des chiens noir et blanc_ sans davantage de contexte, je vais tout de suite penser qu'ils sont bicolores…


----------



## tilt

Le singulier des adjectifs m'empêchera de penser une telle chose, pour ma part.
J'ai eu maintes occasions d'écrire des choses semblables à _des chiens noir et blanc_, et je dois le reconnaître, presque autant de m'en expliquer : l'emploi de deux adjectifs au singulier après un nom pluriel surprend souvent les gens, en effet.
Pourtant, qui mettrait par exemple les adjectifs au pluriel dans _mes deuxième et troisième chiens étaient des caniches _?


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Pourtant, qui mettrait par exemple les adjectifs au pluriel dans _mes deuxième et troisième chiens étaient des caniches _?


Non, ce n'est pas la même chose. Il ne peut en effet jamais y avoir qu'un seul « deuxième » et qu'un seul « troisième », alors que les couleurs peuvent s'appliquer à une ou plusieurs choses/personnes/animaux…


----------



## patassa

Je vois la logique derrière cet emploi, c'est-à-dire que cela résoud l'ambiguïté de la phrase quand il s'agit d'un nom pluriel.

Donc, dans "_des vaches noir et blanc_" il s'agit de plusieurs vaches, dont chacune qui est marquée des deux couleurs.

Dans le cas des "_vaches noires et blanches_" il s'agit d'un troupeau qui inclut des vaches entièrement blanches et des vaches entièrement noires.

Ma question est la suivante: Certaines ressources grammaticales (y compris le livre que j'utilise actuellment avec mes étudiants de grammaire avancée) nous disent que cela est le cas avec les noms singuliers aussi.  Est-ce vraiment le cas?

J'ai du mal à me faire dire "_une robe *blanc* et *gris*_"!

Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## Maître Capello

patassa said:


> Ma question est la suivante: Certaines ressources grammaticales (y compris le livre que j'utilise actuellment avec mes étudiants de grammaire avancée) nous disent que cela est le cas avec les noms singuliers aussi.  Est-ce vraiment le cas?


Oui, si c'est valable au pluriel, ça l'est à plus forte raison au singulier. Donc on peut bien dire _une robe blanc et gris_. (Mais on peut aussi dire _une robe blanche et grise_.)


----------



## tgarvey

De temps en temps, je crois entendre des choses comme: ". .de couleur vert et blanc". Est-ce correct?


----------



## zaby

Bonjour tgarvey,

Non, ce n'est pas correct, il faut accorder : "verte et blanche"


----------



## quinoa

En 1), les chaussettes sont de deux couleurs.
En 2), il y en a des blanches et des vertes.


----------



## Asmodée

Les deux phrases sont correctes en effet pour les sens respectifs qu'a cité Quinoa


----------



## tilt

La différence de sens ne tient-elle pas ici à la différence de conjonction plus qu'au reste ?
Pour moi, en effet, si on remplace le _ou _de la seconde phrase par un _et_, elle devient ambigüe et peut signifier soit qu'elle porte toujours des chaussettes bicolores (sens de la phrase n° 1), soit qu'elle porte parfois des chaussettes blanches, parfois des vertes.


----------



## Loupsy

*les bleus clairs OU les bleu clair*

Bonjour,

j'avais mis au singulier, comme lorsque bleu est adjectif, mais j'ai soudain un doute. Peut-être que lorsque la couleur est un substantif, on accord... Je ne trouve pas la règle nulle part. quelqu'un la connaît?


----------



## snarkhunter

Il me semble qu'on n'accorde jamais la couleur lorsqu'elle est ellle-même accompagnée d'un qualificatif.

_Des ciels bleus
Des ciels bleu clair_

Mais il me semble me rappeler que certaines couleurs font peut-être exception à cette règle (à vérifier).


----------



## Loupsy

Mais dans ce cas, la couleur n'est pas utilisée comme adjectif, on parle de la couleur elle-même, de différents bleu(s) clair(s)...


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a peu de contextes où _bleu clair_ serait employé comme substantif… Quelle est la phrase complète, Loupsy?

Quoi qu'il en soit, si c'est bien le cas, on accordera comme il se doit _clair_ avec _bleu_ → _des bleus clairs_.


----------



## Loupsy

IL est question de quartiers où les maisons sont construites dans uns tyle architectural particulier avec les couleurs particulières à ce style: "Les bruns, les chamois, les bleus clairs et les rouges".


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour,

Dans cette phrase :
'Le mur est de couleur vert et blanc'

Je pense que c'est faux et qu'il faudrait accorder 'vert' et 'blanc' avec 'couleur', alors la phrase donnerait :
'Le mur est de couleur verte et blanche' ?

Ou me tromperais-je ？


----------



## dgsavoie

Quand il y a deux adjectifs de couleur pour qualifier un nom, ils sont invariables.. "Une robe bleu et blanc" par exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont envisageables dans ce cas étant donné que _couleur_ peut être sous-entendu la seconde fois :

_Le mur est de couleur verte et *[de couleur]* blanche_.​
Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve maladroit et inutilement compliqué de vouloir préciser _couleur_ dans ce contexte. Il est en effet tellement plus simple de dire :

_Le mur est vert et blanc_.​


----------



## Jamais_delavie

Bonjour,

J'ai tombé sur cette phrase-ci dans mon cours:
"Nous ne commercialisons que des polos rouge vif."

Ma question: pourquoi est-ce *"polos rouge vif" *et pas *"polos rouges vifs"*?

Merci.


----------



## JClaudeK

On n'accorde pas les adjectifs composés :


> _des chaises vert pâle_
> _des toits rouge brique_
> _des yeux bleu-vert_


----------



## Alladine

Bonjour,
Je voudrais avoir confirmation que la règle concernant les adjectifs de couleurs composés ne s'applique pas quand la couleur est un nom. 
Exemple : Les rouges et les bruns foncés de la terre... ?
Merci !
Alladine


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

C'est exact.


----------



## Niko Bellic

Bonsoir,
Je voudrais vous demander comment doit-on accorder la couleur "bleu marin" avec le mot "la jupe". L'expression "la jupe bleue marine" est-elle correcte ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir, 

Soit c’est la couleur _bleu marine_, soit la couleur _bleu marin_, dans les deux cas, l’adjectif composé reste invariable :

_Une jupe bleu marin.
Un pantalon bleu marin._

_Une jupe bleu marine.
Un pantalon bleu marine._

(La couleur _marin _n’existe pas ; en revanche la couleur _marine_, oui, qui est également invariable :

_Une jupe marine.
Un pantalon marine._

Un _pantalon marin_ existe, dans ce cas, _marin_ ne désigne pas une couleur, mais une forme : type de pantalon, voir par exemple *ici.*)


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> la couleur _bleu marin_


Pour la couleur, il me semble que l'on dit essentiellement _bleu marine_ ; _bleu marin_ me semble rare.

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'adjectif _bleu_ reste en effet invariable dans les deux cas (_bleu marin_ et _bleu marine_).

S'il s'agit d'un pantalon de type marin et de couleur bleue, je dirais plutôt : _un pantalon marin bleu_. On remarquera toutefois qu'au pluriel on accordera les deux adjectifs puisqu'il ne s'agit plus d'un adjectif de couleur composé, mais de deux adjectifs distincts : _des pantalons marin*s* bleu*s*_.


----------



## Gerard Carbonnelle

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Dans une colonie de vacances au temps de ma jeunesse (Landifer), les groupes de jeunes étaient nommés suivant la couleur de leur foulard.
Il y avait des foulards bleu clair, roses, jaunes, vert clair, vert foncé et bleu foncé.
Je suppose que l'on devait écrire en parlant des enfants, les bleus clairs ou les verts foncés... Exact ?
Comme on le voit, il s'agit ici d'un usage substantif d'adjectifs doubles. 
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je laisserais pour ma part les adjectifs substantivés également invariables :

_les bleu clair_ = les enfants qui ont un foulard bleu clair

Au pluriel, je comprendrais qu'il serait question de différentes sortes ou teintes de bleu clair :

_Les bleus clairs de ce tableau sont magnifiques_.


----------



## Gerard Carbonnelle

Bonsoir Maître Capello,

Merci bien pour votre réactivité et votre réponse.
Je comprends très bien la nuance que vous évoquez, celle du "bleu" substantif alors que j'expose ici le cas d'un "bleu clair" substantif.
En fait, ma proposition s'aligne sur votre propre message #30 où je cite : 
"bleu clair est utilisé comme substantif" et "Quoi qu'il en soit, si c'est bien le cas, on accordera comme il se doit _clair_ avec _bleu_ → _des bleus clairs_."

A l'analyse, il semble que nous nous trouvions devant deux possibilités :
- le pluriel s'applique quand il s'agit d'un adjectif substantivé (qu'il soit simple ou double), (exemple : "un bleu clair" deviendrait "des bleus clairs")
- le pluriel est de mise uniquement quand le mot qualifie une des couleurs primaires en peinture (exemple : on écrirait toujours "des bleu clair", sauf si l'on parle de différentes nuances de bleu clair, c-à-d si "bleu" est pris comme substantif tandis que "clair" comme adjectif), 
ceci dit en sachant que le premier type d'accord pourrait inclure tous les cas du second.

Personnellement, je trouve le second cas ci-dessus très restrictif, voire trop...
Mais sans doute avez-vous une autre remarque à émettre.
Un grand merci encore pour votre avis.


----------



## Maître Capello

Gerard Carbonnelle said:


> Je comprends très bien la nuance que vous évoquez, celle du "bleu" substantif alors que j'expose ici le cas d'un "bleu clair" substantif


Vous m'avez mal compris. Je me suis mal exprimé au #30, car je ne voulais pas du tout dire que _bleu clair_ était un substantif. Je parlais en fait de _bleu clair_ employé substantivement (p. ex. _le bleu clair_) plutôt qu'adjectivement (p. ex. _une voiture bleu clair_). Mais il est bien entendu que seul _bleu_ peut être un substantif, _clair_ étant obligatoirement un adjectif dans tous ces exemples. On ne peut donc en aucun cas considérer l'expression _bleu clair_ comme un substantif. Pour pouvoir la considérer comme tel, il faudrait souder les deux termes à l'aide d'un trait d'union, ce qui n'est pas du tout usuel pour _bleu clair_. Quoi qu'il en soit, dans ce cas il faudrait ne mettre la marque du pluriel qu'au dernier terme et donc écrire _des bleu-clairs_.


----------



## Gerard Carbonnelle

Merci bien pour toutes ces explications, Maître Capello.
Résumons. Nous pouvons donc écrire sans heurter la grand-mère : "le dortoir des bleu clair" ou encore "le groupe des vert-foncés".
Bien à vous.


----------

